# Nevada School - Part II



## jcraigking (Jan 18, 2006)

OK, I'll broaden my search. 

*Anyone know any Las Vegas/Henderson schools for any sword arts?*

Or staff or sticks...?

I am only a little familiar with iaido and kendo. This is a new area for me, but sounds like it may be the way to go with my back problems. I found 2 schools but they are 35 minutes from my house and that just isn't realistic. I am in the Southeast part of the valley. 

Craig


----------



## pgsmith (Jan 18, 2006)

> I found 2 schools but they are 35 minutes from my house and that just isn't realistic.


  That is actually pretty darned good! I know several people that have to travel for hours to get to their class. 35 minutes is not bad at all for decent sword arts.


----------



## Blindside (Jan 18, 2006)

jcraigking said:
			
		

> OK, I'll broaden my search.
> 
> *Anyone know any Las Vegas/Henderson schools for any sword arts?*
> 
> ...


 
Pulled from the Association of Renaissance Martial Arts website.  I think I met this guy a couple of years ago.  Anywho, the ARMA group produces some good MAists.  

*ARMA Las Vegas, NV *
Tony Indurante
ARMA_LV@cox.net

To find out more about ARMA:
http://www.thearma.org

Lamont


----------



## jcraigking (Jan 18, 2006)

pgsmith said:
			
		

> That is actually pretty darned good! I know several people that have to travel for hours to get to their class. 35 minutes is not bad at all for decent sword arts.


 
Depending where you live, I can see what you mean. Here in Vegas there is a TKD, Karate, or Kung Fu dojo every 3 blocks. I am betting that some (many) schools teach weapons as secondary arts and don't advertise it. The dance/gymnastics school my daughter goes to also has Kenpo classes and at their Christmas show/demonstration they also demonstrated weapons, thought they don't advertise that they teach weapons (this school is geared for kids, or I'd look into it).

I did find one school that was not too far from my office, but then saw postings on this site and others talking specifically about the problems at this particular school. 

I am still just starting to look. If I am starting MA again (it's been 10 yrs since I studied TKD) I want to make sure it is something I can keep up and not put any more strain on my family than needed.


----------



## jcraigking (Jan 18, 2006)

Blindside said:
			
		

> Pulled from the Association of Renaissance Martial Arts website.


 
Thanks for that info. It was really interesting, but I guess that is broader than I wanted to go. Maybe as a decendant of the Clan of Crawford of Scottland I should be more interested in this style of swordsmanship, but I am really only interested in the Asian/Pacific Island Arts at this time. 

I am sure my ancestors, who where cousins of William Wallace and fought along side of him in his later battles, are rolling in their graves


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2006)

Also ask on E-Budo for Japanese sword arts and Swords Forum for swordsmanship in general. Don't overlook Western fencing. For sticks, ask on Eskrima Digest.

Some Aikido schools will have iaido/jodo only classes.


----------



## Ralutin (Jan 18, 2006)

jcraigking said:
			
		

> OK, I'll broaden my search.
> 
> *Anyone know any Las Vegas/Henderson schools for any sword arts?*
> 
> ...


Hi Craig,

Did you try here:

http://www.desertwindmartialarts.com/index.html

They are not a member of the All United States Kendo Federation, so you should really make an appointment, check them out closely and ask plenty of questions (including where they learn their kendo and iaido from and who governs them).


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 19, 2006)

jcraigking said:
			
		

> Depending where you live, I can see what you mean. Here in Vegas there is a TKD, Karate, or Kung Fu dojo every 3 blocks.


 
I hate to break it to you, but JSAs are pretty rare in the US, outside of Seattle anyway.  Most major cities in the US are lucky to have even one legitimate JSA training opppurtunity.  The majority have no real training oppurtunities at all.  35 minutes away is pretty dang lucky.  A number of the folks I've trained with for the last few years make similar commutes. Perhaps in the longer term you could try moving across town to get a little closer.    If it means enough to you then you'll do what it takes to make it happens.  If it doesn't mean enough to you, then you aren't likely to stick with JSA long term anyway, and that's not gonna be doing you, your family, or your instructor any favors.


----------



## jcraigking (Jan 19, 2006)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> 35 minutes away is pretty dang lucky... Perhaps in the longer term you could try moving across town to get a little closer. If it means enough to you then you'll do what it takes to make it happens. If it doesn't mean enough to you, then you aren't likely to stick with JSA long term anyway, and that's not gonna be doing you, your family, or your instructor any favors.


 
I agree I am lucky to have options...

Relocating my family to be closer to a particular MA school? Not an option!

One can be dedicated to something without it being the center of their life. It's what the Benedictine Monks call balance. For some, it may be _that_ important. For me, there are a bout 4 MA's i am interested in. If I do have to choose between 2 arts that I want to learn and one is a mile from my house and the other 35 minutes (each way, 3 times a week = 3 1/2 extra hours of driving each week, 14 hours each month, 168 hours a year) I'd probably choose the Escrima sticks or Kenpo and have part of that 168 hours with my wife and kids and still have extra practice time. 

If MA is the center of your life, more power to you. For me it clearly ranks after faith and family - and perhaps after a few other things. Does that make me not dedicated? I don't think so, but perhaps you do. Can't say I care if you do either. I'll begin training again soon. 

Oh yah, I'll save over 200 gallons of gasoline as well


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 19, 2006)

jcraigking said:
			
		

> I agree I am lucky to have options...
> 
> Relocating my family to be closer to a particular MA school? Not an option!


 
You dismissed that option out of hand pretty quickly even though it solves most of the very problems you went on to describe.  It's not like I suggested moving to Seattle.  I suggested moving 20 minutes or so across town.

Whatever you end up deciding on, I wish you well in your future endeavors.


----------



## jcraigking (Jan 19, 2006)

Charles Mahan said:
			
		

> You dismissed that option out of hand pretty quickly even though it solves most of the very problems you went on to describe. It's not like I suggested moving to Seattle. I suggested moving 20 minutes or so across town.


 
Charles, 

Are you married with kids? I am guessing not. If you are single, in an apartment, moving across town is pretty simple. If you have a spouse, tougher. Kids, much tougher. Own a house you'd have to sell and shop for new one... tougher. Change school zones...tougher. Move kids away from their friends... Find a new home in the toughest housing market in the US (5,000 new people move into Vegas a month. if you find a place you like you offer 10% ABOVE the asking price that day. No one negotiates a price on a house down. Average price is 250 K, 5 years ago it was 120 K). If MA was my livelyhood (family income), maybe. But it's not.

Yes, I dismissed the idea quickly... that was easy. From the context of my belief system, causing that much turmoil to my family so that I could do something for myself would never be an option. I'd gladly make the minor sacrifice of studying my second or third choice of MA. Perhaps that's unreasonable to you. To me its as clear as day.


----------



## Charles Mahan (Jan 20, 2006)

Just curious.  Sounds like it's not much of an option, but i did mention the long term, which could easily have been the 5 year time frame.  I'd forgotten how tough the housing market is in Las Vegas.  Seems so wierd with it being so easy here.

For the record, I do own a home, but would consider selling it and buying a new one at some time in the next 5 year timeframe if it got me closer to work or the dojo(should it have been necessary).  I hate commuting.   I am married, unfortunately no children.   The little buggers are awfully expensive on the black market(ie adoption).  That said, many families move around.  I doubt I lived in one spot longer than 3 years while growing up.  We never moved very far, but we never really stayed put for long either.  It was just a suggestion.  Good luck finding something closer to home that you will be satisified with.


----------

